# old mans sport? pffft!



## tjj107 (Oct 21, 2006)

hey

just had to say tht im tired of people calling golf an old mans game! sure old men play it but so does everyone. i mean im 16- hardly old manish  

rant over. :laugh:​


----------



## Taylor the Sailor (Oct 23, 2006)

*old mans sport*

Iplayed yesterday at a Muni course there was a lot of young people playing as young as 6 but a number of teens , It is certainly not an old mans sport on a Sat or Sunday in the States.


----------



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

im only 13. ive got a group of mates about my age who play regulary with me.


----------



## administrator (Mar 1, 2006)

Years ago i used to "razz" my father that it was an old mans sport, but i was a late starter.


----------



## jump15vc (Jul 30, 2006)

Its only an old man's sport in the sense that it is one of the few mainstream sports you can play your whole life. How many 80 year olds do u see playing basketball. Thats the only explanation for the "Old Man's Sport" Stigma even though it is very popular among young people such as myself


----------



## Police (Oct 26, 2006)

Many people take the mick because they dont understand the game they think its dead easy to hit it like tiger wich im sure you will all agree is the opposite of easy


----------



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

i would be happy enough to be able to hit it like a real tiger


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

I prefer the quote that Golf is "a game for life". It's a game for all ages, and fortunately for me (60 in Dec), that includes those of use who are well into middle age...


----------



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

I was brought up that golf (as a sport) should be enjoyed as a family sport. I started swinging clubs (for fun) around the age of 7. As a teenager I played with friends at local spots... 

Today, golf should be enjoyed by everyone.


----------



## Police (Oct 26, 2006)

Its a game to socialise unless your a tour player in which its a game of winning


----------



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

*100 posts! whoooo*

lucky for me it doesnt really matter if i dont win.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Personally, I believe the STRENGTH of golf, as sport, social time or just hobby, is that you CAN play it all your life. Now, I may be overlooking something, but no other game than bowling occurs to me in which advances in equipment and the system of handicapping allows men or women, young or old, professional or amatuer, in their prime or over the hill, to play and enjoy this game equally. Of course, golf also enjoys somewhat of an advantage in that the course has various tees to make the holes longer or shorter, allowing for even more parity.


----------



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

Well said!


----------



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

i conncur :thumbsup:


----------



## ghost (Nov 6, 2006)

Fore! said:


> i conncur :thumbsup:


Great post, whore  :laugh: 

Golf is best played with a 6 pack of beer and a $1-per hole skins game on the line with your best friends.

Makes for some intersing golf, to say the least.


----------



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

i conncur


----------



## ghost (Nov 6, 2006)

Fore! said:


> i conncur



This is the reason we need a M.O.M. like a moose needs a hat rack :cheeky4: 

Ok I'm done, at the danger of becoming a cheap post-slut myself.


----------



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

what is a M.O.M. 

i honestly dont know.


----------



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

Member of the Month = M.O.M. 

But I've never tried the $1.00 per hole concept. I'll be taking that one to the course next spring with a good work buddy of mine.


----------



## ghost (Nov 6, 2006)

srothfuss said:


> But I've never tried the $1.00 per hole concept. I'll be taking that one to the course next spring with a good work buddy of mine.


Yeah, we play just like a regular skins game. Nobody outright wins the hole? Carries over to the next. Any money leftover at the end goes directly into a joint bar-tab payment, we usually stop at one of the local bars, and whatever is leftover takes care of the first round or two... or three.... or more 

@ $4 a hole as a total, that's $72 by the end of the round being either handed out and/or allocated to alcohol


----------



## Police (Oct 26, 2006)

ghost said:


> Great post, whore  :laugh:
> 
> Golf is best played with a 6 pack of beer and a $1-per hole skins game on the line with your best friends.
> 
> Makes for some intersing golf, to say the least.


At my club we have a member called alan and he is loaded...in his wallet he carries around £1000 and thats nothing to him...he has had a game of skins each hole worth £100 what a man


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

ghost said:


> Yeah, we play just like a regular skins game. Nobody outright wins the hole? Carries over to the next. Any money leftover at the end goes directly into a joint bar-tab payment, we usually stop at one of the local bars, and whatever is leftover takes care of the first round or two... or three.... or more
> 
> @ $4 a hole as a total, that's $72 by the end of the round being either handed out and/or allocated to alcohol


We play skins the same way. On a horrid day you can't lose more than 18 bucks, yet it really makes you focus, while still having a great time with your friends. Great way to spend the day. :thumbsup:


----------

